# [risolto] package.keywords

## polslinux

avevo bisogno di gutenprint 5.2.5-r1 quindi in /etc/portage/package.keyword ho messo  ~x86 per gutenprint...perchè poi facendo 

```
emerge --update --ask world 
```

 non mi ha chiesto di aggiornarlo?? Ho risolto dando 

```
emerge gutenprint
```

 però mi chiedevo come mai non è comparso tra gli aggiornamenti...Last edited by polslinux on Thu Apr 29, 2010 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrfree

Per l'aggiornamento del sistema dovresti usare qualcosa tipo 

```
emerge -uDvaN world
```

Se vuoi capire meglio il perché ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo al man di emerge (--deep in particolare)

```
--deep [DEPTH] (-D)

              This  flag  forces emerge to consider the entire dependency tree

              of packages, instead of checking only the immediate dependencies

              of  the  packages.   As  an  example,  this  catches  updates in

              libraries that are not directly listed in the dependencies of  a

              package.   Also  see  --with-bdeps  for behavior with respect to

              build time dependencies that are not strictly required
```

----------

## Onip

se gutenprint è una dipendenza di qualcosa (gimp ad esempio) toglilo dal world con

```
# emerge --deselect gutenprint
```

p.s. una bella letta di

```
$ man emerge
```

sarebbe proprio utile

----------

## polslinux

grazie a tutti e due  :Smile: 

Ora mi sto leggendo il man  :Wink: 

----------

